# Shampoos and conditioners



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

Please tell me what products you use and what you love most about them 
I'm getting ready to change Vi's because I'm not loving the results anymore. (we use Aussie for both)
I don't mind spending a little more if it'll last longer. I was thinking about going for a natural one (or even making my own) so if anyone knows of any please send me a link!
Thanks!
~C~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is one of those question you ask and you'll get a million different answer because what works for one doesn't work for all! 

For human products, I like Dove Go Fresh (in the yellow bottle)
For dog products, I like CC's Spectrum 10 (shampoo and conditioner) Spectrum Line

What results are you not liking anymore with the Aussie?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Earthbath Pet Shampoo, and whatever human conditioner I've been using. Usually it is Desert Essence Organic or Aubrey Organic.


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> What results are you not liking anymore with the Aussie?


At first it made her hair nice and soft and silky...but now it doesn't do that anymore. I mean, it's still soft and silky, just not to the same degree. I liked Herbal Essence that I used in the past and it worked really good.

And I know everyone will have an opinion and results are different for everyone  I was just interested in what everyone thought.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently changed to the PurePaws line and I love the results. One of our members sells it at her boutique. Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite that I've tried is the Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo & their Remoisturizer with Aloe conditioner.

I've been thinking about trying the PurePaws line as several members have tried it recently and have been pleased with the results.

I don't really recommend using a human shampoo on your Maltese on a regular basis.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a fan of South Bark blueberry clove conditioner. It makes Tiffany's hair soft and much less prone to tangles. Plus it smells really good.


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I recently changed to the PurePaws line and I love the results. One of our members sells it at her boutique. Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page


I'll look into that, thank you!



LJSquishy said:


> I don't really recommend using a human shampoo on your Maltese on a regular basis.


That's the first I have heard of that! I was told when I first got Vi that it was completely fine! Good to know tho  Thanks!



=supermanskivvies= said:


> I'm a fan of South Bark blueberry clove conditioner. It makes Tiffany's hair soft and much less prone to tangles. Plus it smells really good.


That sounds amazing! I'd like to try that!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Just so you all know, this is my original account! I'll be using this one...assuming I can remember it...LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> My favorite that I've tried is the Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo & their Remoisturizer with Aloe conditioner.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying the PurePaws line as several members have tried it recently and have been pleased with the results.
> 
> I don't really recommend using a human shampoo on your Maltese on a regular basis.


Just curious why you don't recommend using human products on a regular basis? I have used them a lot and never have had trouble. I'd still be using them but I stumbled on the CC Spectrum stuff and I really like it.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I wondered too, but I started to think about it and I wonder if that's why it's not doing what it used to. Everything is the same (except I would occasionally use some Herbal essence, whatever I happened to use for myself) and never had a problem until recently.
I'm definitely going to switch over to something non human I think. Or at least a natural shampoo (which I prefer anyway). I'm looking into some recipes that use essential oils and plant based soaps (castile soap). I have all that stuff already, so I'm really thinking about making my own up with like tea tree for my dog that is allergic to fleas (and loses her hair every freakin summer... even tho all of them are on frontline plus...) or lavender (because I love that scent!).
idk...I'm still open for ideas!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I recently changed to the PurePaws line and I love the results. One of our members sells it at her boutique. Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page


I too recently tried my purchase from Crystal at Pampered Pet Boutique and have to say it is all that the members raved about. my pups smell great and their hair is so silky and I have far fewer mats...I love it!!!!

I like to use the Blueberry facial soap from SPA for the face and around the eye area.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Over the years I have tried many different shampoos and conditioners. While I will say there is no perfect shampoo for every Malt, I do have one that I think tops the list and works well on a variety of coats. "Perfect Coat White Pearl shampoo & conditioner." It is blue "pearly" in color. It whitens, brightens, conditions, and moisturizes. The coat becomes soft, shiny, and manageable without being "weighed down." You don't have to use another conditioner, either. So many of the blue or whitening shampoos dry out their coats, but not this one. It contains aloe vera and leaves a nice coconut smell. Most of the pet stores carry it. I have used this for several years and it really does work!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I bounce around trying new stuff from time to time on the ones who are cut down but always find myself going back to the oldies but goodies ... Pantene shampoo; Tropiclean Awapuhi White brightening shampoo; Pantene or Unicure conditioner; Tresemme, Coat Handler, or Dawn dish detergent for clarifying/stain management (like dirty feet). For those in long coat it depends on the coat ... I've used and like Crowne Royal shampoo and conditioner (although I don't like the smell), Plush Puppy Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose; Pantene or Unicure conditioner; CC Clean Start clarifying shampoo; Pro Line Self-Rinse for faces and back skirts in between shampoos. I only rarely use whitening shampoo on any of the dogs as I find it to be rather harsh. As for dealing with mats, I've always found that no matter what the coat texture a clean coat mats less and cuts brushing/combing time down substantially.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with you about the mats for sure!!

Last night, instead of washing her right away, I did some research on natural shampoo recipes and I found a couple I want to try. I made one tonight and gave her a bath, and WOW was it a difference!! I was amazed at how white she was right off the bat!! I DO need to find some glycerine to add, and maybe some more oil to condition it, but I am quite pleased with it!! After, I put some aloe, vitamin E and lavender together and palmed it over her coat and it worked...but needs a bit of something else. We'll see tomorrow what it looks like!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Just curious why you don't recommend using human products on a regular basis? I have used them a lot and never have had trouble. I'd still be using them but I stumbled on the CC Spectrum stuff and I really like it.


There are two reasons why I don't like using human shampoos/conditioners on our fluffs but I know you have had good success with the Dove Go Fresh. I feel like they leave a build-up on their hair after a few uses...and then a clarifying shampoo or whitening shampoo is needed to strip the product off.

I have also heard constantly that the PH values are different in human products which makes sense to me but I can't verify that.

I guess it seems like the human conditioner just NEVER rinses out, lol, I can be rinsing for days it seems like and there are still bubbles. lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Diluting the human shampoos is a good idea to keep the Ph from irritating the skin. I also believe with any shampoo/conditioners you need to use a good clarifying shampoo every third or fourth time to remove any buildup. You may find your Aussie works well again after the clarifier.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You really have to dilute everything you use - it is impossible to pour it over the coat otherwise.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Earthbath coat brightening shampoo. It isn't harsh. 

I use human hair conditioners. 

I dilute everything. I also dilute Spa Lavish. 

If you are looking to add something to condition the hair, consider pure jojoba oil. Just one drop. It works great.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

With Riley i use Natures Specialties Coconut Clean Conditioning Shampoo and the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe i dilute everything 14-1 and with the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe i heat it in the microwave for 15-20 seconds and heating it up has made a world of difference i also use the Quicker Slicker when drying his hair and ironing it. I also use the Pure Paws Products on him. I'm not sure which i like better now since i'm heating up the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe conditioner on him by Natures Specialties.

With Chloe i use the Natures Specialties Lav-N-Derm because of her allergies and i like that better than using the Malaseb shampoo on her i sometimes condition her with the Natures Specialties Re-Moisturizer with Aloe heated up and sometimes i just give her a vinegar rinse.

With Noelle i haven't quite found the perfect product for her yet. She has a very silky face and cottony body. I have used both the Nature's Specialties and the Pure Paws for her. I didn't quite like the Coat Handler for her, left her hair too fly a way. 

I love the PP Ultra No Rinse Shampoo for face washings in between bath time and for bath time i love South Bark's Blueberry Facial. This seems to get the face cleaner imo than the blueberry facial.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you are looking to add something to condition the hair, consider pure jojoba oil. Just one drop. It works great.


figures that jojoba would be the one I'm OUT of LOL I'll have to see about getting some more in a couple weeks. I have a few others I could substitute, like macadamia nut oil or avacado oil I think I still have some of...kukui nut too...those are all really moisturizing and quick to absorb.



mysugarbears said:


> I love the PP Ultra No Rinse Shampoo for face washings in between bath time and for bath time i love South Bark's Blueberry Facial. This seems to get the face cleaner imo than the blueberry facial.


um...I'm confused with that statement LOL you 'love south barks blueberry facial'...but then you said it 'cleans the face better than blueberry facial'...

Huh? lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheri said:


> figures that jojoba would be the one I'm OUT of LOL I'll have to see about getting some more in a couple weeks. I have a few others I could substitute, like macadamia nut oil or avacado oil I think I still have some of...kukui nut too...those are all really moisturizing and quick to absorb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry to confuse you, lo i forgot to add what company the blueberry facial is from it's "Spa Lavish" and to me the "South Barks Blueberry Facial" worked better for my fluffs.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> sorry to confuse you, lo i forgot to add what company the blueberry facial is from it's "Spa Lavish" and to me the "South Barks Blueberry Facial" worked better for my fluffs.


OHHHH! Now see, I didn't know there were two different companies that made it or that would have made sense LOL

So south barks works better...good to know. I heard blueberry facials bring out the white and I wanted to try it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheri said:


> figures that jojoba would be the one I'm OUT of LOL I'll have to see about getting some more in a couple weeks. I have a few others I could substitute, like macadamia nut oil or avacado oil I think I still have some of...kukui nut too...those are all really moisturizing and quick to absorb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheri said:


> OHHHH! Now see, I didn't know there were two different companies that made it or that would have made sense LOL
> 
> So south barks works better...good to know. I heard blueberry facials bring out the white and I wanted to try it!


 
Most people like the Spa Lavish better, but i prefer the South Bark. Just like the shampoos everyone has a preference on what they prefer.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't use human shampoo products. I think it causes a build-up after a while.
I really have amazing results with "Earthbath" products. Gentle, natural ingredients and smells great.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

It's true that ANY product (just about) can leave residues behind.....a good clarifier once in awhile will make your favorite haircare products work a LOT better. I have very few products used regularly---one only, actually. I like to rotate shampoos frequently to minimize build-up. There are so many wonderful products out there that I like trying many of them...as funds allow, of course.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

On Casanova, I love Pure Paws shampoo with Le Poochs Conditioner (da bomb!!)

On Bijou, I like Tropiclean Papaya shampoo (thanks, Pat!) with Royale Crown conditioner


----------

